# Tracked vs rubber tire stump grinder



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 4, 2013)

Wanted to see what everyone thought about the tracked stump grinders vs the rubber tire ones. 

I am looking at buying a carlton 7015 grinder. I cant decide between tracked or tired. I know each has cons and pros but what one is better? Does anyone have a tracked grinder?

I am also looking at a used 8018 carlton grinder, but one thing that concerns me about it is the fact that its 50" wide, so it wont fit through a 36" gate.


----------



## mattfr12 (Feb 5, 2013)

We have a hurricane with tracks it's a heavy machine. Eats stumps like skittles tho. Tracks allow you to move in snow and other ####ty terrain. I don't think tires really have an advantage over tracks in my opinion. Have both tire and track machines, even my all wheel drive bandit will get stuck when its wet out. If you do the 7015 look for the 66hp kabota I've seen some in the 40hp range. I don't really think that's enough for a machine of its size. The 60+hp ones with svandisk do we'll. that's all I run anymore.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 5, 2013)

This was hard to find ......... Your welcome ........ Kinda can compare what you have now to what your thinking of getting [video=youtube_share;ChUZPtLe5ns]http://youtu.be/ChUZPtLe5ns[/video]


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 5, 2013)

Thats a sweet video. Thanks for finding it. I think i want a track machine, the question is do i want to get a big track machine like the 8018 thats 50" wide, and just rent or keep my old machine to get into gates if i have too.

or the smaller tracked 7015 machine?

To many choices for me. My head is spinning. 

Now i happened to look at the bandits, and they grind deeper. 
:bang:


----------



## Menchhofer (Feb 5, 2013)

Personally, I would never get a tracked machine if you are working in customer's yards. Went through same thought process two years ago and decided on 7015 w/wheels. Tracks are just too destructive no matter how careful you are. Good for traction, not grass. If you do not work on nice lawns, then go for the tracks.


----------



## treeman82 (Feb 5, 2013)

I've run 100 hp tracked machines and tire. The only upside that I found with the track machine was traction in muddy or hilly terrain. The biggest downside to the tracks was that it DESTROYED lawns.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 6, 2013)

I can see that you would have to do big sweeping turns. Its like my dingo, if you turn really sharp, you will rip up the yard. If your careful you should be able to mimimalize the damage.


----------



## imagineero (Feb 6, 2013)

Neither is better, they both have pros and cons ;-)

I'd go tracked if it was me, and big. Don't waste your time grinding small stumps, there's too much competition and no money in it. Tracked grinders can go a lot of places that wheeled grinders have a hard time - up small retaining walls, stairs, steep hills. You can also use them to pull trees over. I hate people with nice lawns, so I want to do as much damage as I can, or better yet, avoid working for them entirely. When I get my next grinder it's going to be tracked, with 6" studs on the tracks, and an undercarriage flamethrower, and rotating knives ala roman empire chariots. I may consider putting some sort of irrigation on the back spraying out agent orange.

Grinding deeper is a very good reason to not buy a grinder. You'll end up grinding out all your stumps deeper for no extra money. Get one that only goes down 12". Then you can say "well, the machine only goes down 12". That's the industry standard. You can go deeper, sure, but then we'll need to call superman, and that's going to involve kryptonite, and the cow jumped over the moon, the bill will be at least $15k. Just be happy with 12". It's more than most ladies can handle anyhow."

The SC85 is not a bad machine with the right wheel. Multi tip is ok.

Shaun


----------



## NCTREE (Feb 6, 2013)

What do you need a machine that big for? I think the 7015 is more than enough of a machine for your liking. I go with wheels myself over tracks, more move ability. I have a 4400 with wheels and get around just fine. I grind some big stumps. Today actually i'm grinding out two huge ass hybrid poplars, i'll get some pics. As far as worrying about traction you have mats right?


----------



## imagineero (Feb 6, 2013)

Something like this would be good.

[video=youtube;hEN5Aca_Vek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEN5Aca_Vek[/video]

They need to add napalm as a factory option though. I want my stumps on fire while I'm grinding them. And I want a big beach umbrella and a deck chair mounted on it. And a cup holder, and a DVD player.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 6, 2013)

NCTREE said:


> What do you need a machine that big for? I think the 7015 is more than enough of a machine for your liking. I go with wheels myself over tracks, more move ability. I have a 4400 with wheels and get around just fine. I grind some big stumps. Today actually i'm grinding out two huge ass hybrid poplars, i'll get some pics. As far as worrying about traction you have mats right?



I need a big machine to grind big stumps. I would rather have a bigger grinder then i need, then one to small, like now. Seems like i have been getting alot of 48" silver maple removals, or trees with lots of surface roots. My current machine takes 2-3 hours to grind a stump that size. 

The 8018 machine that i am almost positive i am getting is only 6" longer and 14" wider then the 7015, but the motor is another 20 hp.

As far as mats, your right, I do have 16 of them, so if worse comes to worse, I can put them down even thought its a PIA.

I know around here, most people, want to pay the cheapest price for tree work, so if it saves them some money for there yard to get a little messed up, then so be it.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 6, 2013)

imagineero said:


> Something like this would be good.
> 
> [video=youtube;hEN5Aca_Vek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEN5Aca_Vek[/video]
> 
> They need to add napalm as a factory option though. I want my stumps on fire while I'm grinding them. And I want a big beach umbrella and a deck chair mounted on it. And a cup holder, and a DVD player.



The one i am looking at is the one right under that one. I want the napalm option!


----------



## imagineero (Feb 6, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> The one i am looking at is the one right under that one. I want the napalm option!



You're on the right path. Put a sub clause into all your contracts that says you can grind the entire distance from your trailer to the stump, right through their house if you feel like it, and that their daughter will serve you beer on your deck chair while she's dressed in a bikini at your discretion. 

The hurricane grinds up to about 5' in height, so you can just grind right on through fences and such to get to your stump. If you've got enough horsepower you don't even need teeth. If you've got enough horsepower you don't even need a trailer. You can just grind all the way from your house to the clients property. It only adds a few minutes to the commute, and the look on peoples faces as you grind through their living room is well worth it.

What about 'Bazooka Joe Stump Grinding', has that been done? Just want to make sure we're covering all bases.

Shaun


----------



## imagineero (Feb 6, 2013)

NCTREE said:


> Today actually i'm grinding out two huge ass hybrid poplars



Is that like a poplar that grows from batteries?


----------



## NCTREE (Feb 6, 2013)

imagineero said:


> Is that like a poplar that grows from batteries?



steroids more like it


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 6, 2013)

imagineero said:


> Is that like a poplar that grows from batteries?



They grow real fast, and die even faster.


----------



## mattfr12 (Feb 6, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> They grow real fast, and die even faster.



You live in a climate just like mine and similar terrain. Do you think the stumper you have now will climb a decent grade and advance through a decent chip pile right now? My tire machine won't, if I didn't have a track stump grinder I would be waiting for the snow to melt or trying to use a winch to get it in. 40-50hp or more diesel is the way to go you can make a lot more money with it. It's pretty neat being able to take a big stump out in 10-15min so your guys are not just looking at you.

Take a trip down and try the bandit or the hurricane. The Carlton has the 140hp deere. Me personally I'm going to stick with bandit the no dealer support for me on Carlton is deal breaker. They wanted me to pick up a 60k grinder or pay for delivery, not gonna happen.


----------



## mckeetree (Feb 6, 2013)

I've got a real problem going with Carlton right now. I spoke with an attorney today and am seriously considering a lawsuit. I bought a new 4012 thirty mos. ago and have only been able to use it 50 hours due to an issue. Carlton has handled the situation poorly. Lawyer said I should have already sued them. They will not live up to their warranty. I would NEVER buy ANYTHING made by Carlton again. I bought two machines from them pretty close together. Both had problems. I will admit they warrantied one and no more issues...but the other has been a nightmare. They just give you the run around.


----------



## NCTREE (Feb 7, 2013)

mckeetree said:


> I've got a real problem going with Carlton right now. I spoke with an attorney today and am seriously considering a lawsuit. I bought a new 4012 thirty mos. ago and have only been able to use it 50 hours due to an issue. Carlton has handled the situation poorly. Lawyer said I should have already sued them. They will not live up to their warranty. I would NEVER buy ANYTHING made by Carlton again. I bought two machines from them pretty close together. Both had problems. I will admit they warrantied one and no more issues...but the other has been a nightmare. They just give you the run around.


Didos! After rebuilding the front end on my stumpy I told myself I will never buy anything from Carliton again. The worst customer service by far.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 7, 2013)

mckeetree said:


> I've got a real problem going with Carlton right now. I spoke with an attorney today and am seriously considering a lawsuit. I bought a new 4012 thirty mos. ago and have only been able to use it 50 hours due to an issue. Carlton has handled the situation poorly. Lawyer said I should have already sued them. They will not live up to their warranty. I would NEVER buy ANYTHING made by Carlton again. I bought two machines from them pretty close together. Both had problems. I will admit they warrantied one and no more issues...but the other has been a nightmare. They just give you the run around.



I would have told them that if they didnt fix it i would drive down there and shove the stumper up there ass!


----------



## luckydad (Feb 7, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> I would have told them that if they didnt fix it i would drive down there and shove the stumper up there ass!



Easy now.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mckeetree (Feb 7, 2013)

luckydad said:


> Easy now.:hmm3grin2orange:



No, not easy now. That's how they make you feel. I would like to know who "runs" that place. If you have trouble they insulate you from whoever that person is...hesitant to give you a name. I think they made up their mind early on they weren't going to step up to the plate on my issue.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 7, 2013)

What was the issue?

I normally don't have issues like that cause I tell them right up front its not gonna fly and if I got to come down and deal with them in person I will.


----------



## mckeetree (Feb 7, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> What was the issue?
> 
> I normally don't have issues like that cause I tell them right up front its not gonna fly and if I got to come down and deal with them in person I will.



The machine has a low- high switch. Low is slower with more torque and that is the position you grind in and high is for travel to location from trailer, stump to stump, etc. After fifteen minutes or so the machine stops pulling in low. I mean it will not even crawl over a toothpick. The high side works as it should.????????????? It came brand new like that. It is a 4012 with a 44HP Kubota. I use Bandit chippers...should have bought Bandit grinders.


----------



## mckeetree (Feb 7, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> I normally don't have issues like that cause I tell them right up front its not gonna fly and if I got to come down and deal with them in person I will.



I know. I should have never put up with it.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 7, 2013)

mckeetree said:


> The machine has a low- high switch. Low is slower with more torque and that is the position you grind in and high is for travel to location from trailer, stump to stump, etc. After fifteen minutes or so the machine stops pulling in low. I mean it will not even crawl over a toothpick. The high side works as it should.????????????? It came brand new like that. It is a 4012 with a 44HP Kubota. I use Bandit chippers...should have bought Bandit grinders.



Did you buy it direct from Carlton or threw a dealer?


----------



## stumper63 (Feb 7, 2013)

Back in '07 I demo'ed a new 4x4 4012 at the Carlton factory. During the demo they had me try to climb a hill, it wouldn't. They were embarrassed. It was just an adjustment to the hydraulic system pressure. Then it seemed to work fine. Maybe a simple solution???

Stumper63


----------



## mckeetree (Feb 7, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Did you buy it direct from Carlton or threw a dealer?



Direct.


----------



## mckeetree (Feb 7, 2013)

stumper63 said:


> Maybe a simple solution???



I wish they would implement it then. This deal has really turned me off of Carlton.


----------



## mattfr12 (Feb 7, 2013)

What you guys have said is the simple reason i bought a bandit. There is just not nearly enough support who would pay 60k for a machine then want a 7 hour drive to pick it up, or drive that far just to see it. Any other machine we bought lets use altec for example has just offered an all expense paid trip to there facility including food. If they where a bigger outfit and i got to see it for even an hour it would have been a done deal. Bandit dropped theres off from close to 3 hours away for over a week then didn't ask for payment for 2-3 months.


----------



## mckeetree (Feb 7, 2013)

mattfr12 said:


> What you guys have said is the simple reason i bought a bandit. There is just not nearly enough support who would pay 60k for a machine then want a 7 hour drive to pick it up, or drive that far just to see it. Any other machine we bought lets use altec for example has just offered an all expense paid trip to there facility including food. If they where a bigger outfit and i got to see it for even an hour it would have been a done deal. Bandit dropped theres off from close to 3 hours away for over a week then didn't ask for payment for 2-3 months.



I bought two new chippers from bandit last year. Great experience. Hindsight is 20/20 but I wish now I had bought the new grinders I bought in 2010 from bandit. But let me say this, there is some great people that work at Carlton they just don't have any authority on machine issues. Hughey in the shop is a super nice guy. Everyone I have dealt with in parts have been great. Sweet girl answering the phone. But the people there that have the authority to make good on that 4012 that hasn't been right since it had 45 minutes on it and they know it have screwed me around.


----------



## NCTREE (Feb 10, 2013)

I did two of these last week, it took me six hours to grind them both

View attachment 278518


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 10, 2013)

NCTREE said:


> I did two of these last week, it took me six hours to grind them both
> 
> View attachment 278518



Imagine how fast that 8018 would have ground those stumps!


----------



## NCTREE (Feb 11, 2013)

Nah! As much as I would need a machine that big it wouldn't be worth the cost. Plus I think I'd feel like a douchebag pulling up to customers houses with a machine that big.


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 11, 2013)

NCTREE said:


> Nah! As much as I would need a machine that big it wouldn't be worth the cost. Plus I think I'd feel like a douchebag pulling up to customers houses with a machine that big.



Haha I really do feel like a douchebag grinding 100 stumps in one day but the bank acct says I'm ok


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 11, 2013)

NCTREE said:


> Nah! As much as I would need a machine that big it wouldn't be worth the cost. Plus I think I'd feel like a douchebag pulling up to customers houses with a machine that big.



I dont really feel like a douche. Why would i want to go and grind a 36" stump with a 25 hp machine, and take 2 hours, When i could pull up and grind it faster then it takes me to unload and load the grinder. 

To me its like taking a butter knife to a gun fight.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 11, 2013)

ropensaddle said:


> Haha I really do feel like a douchebag grinding 100 stumps in one day but the bank acct says I'm ok



Everyone In the "know" knows doing a job quickly is pure douchebaggery ! :msp_biggrin: I think that bandits new grinder is named the douchebag 2000 and Matt ordered 3 ......


----------



## NCTREE (Feb 11, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> I dont really feel like a douche. Why would i want to go and grind a 36" stump with a 25 hp machine, and take 2 hours, When i could pull up and grind it faster then it takes me to unload and load the grinder.
> 
> To me its like taking a butter knife to a gun fight.



If i had the money to blow on a machine like that I think i'd rather buy a bad ass chipper than waste it on a grinder. I know a chipper will make me a hell a lot more money than a stumpy. I hate grinding stumps, it never seems to have the return worth the time and money spent.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 11, 2013)

NCTREE said:


> If i had the money to blow on a machine like that I think i'd rather buy a bad ass chipper than waste it on a grinder. I know a chipper will make me a hell a lot more money than a stumpy. I hate grinding stumps, it never seems to have the return worth the time and money spent.



Well seeing since i added the hydraulic down pressure to my chipper it chips as good or better then a new one. You can only feed brush so fast into the chipper. Now when i got 2-3 guys standing around waiting for me to grind a stump for 2 hours, that is costing me money. You work alone most of the time, so for you if it takes you 6 hours to grind a stump no big deal. For me that 6 hours would cost me $400 in wages, workers comp.


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 12, 2013)

NCTREE said:


> If i had the money to blow on a machine like that I think i'd rather buy a bad ass chipper than waste it on a grinder. I know a chipper will make me a hell a lot more money than a stumpy. I hate grinding stumps, it never seems to have the return worth the time and money spent.



My 1300 dollar chipper lmfao chips just fine and as fast as you can throw it in its gone  Of course if its over 6 inch this tool is employed:hmm3grin2orange:









Oh and PS: I feel with a small grinder you are 100% correct, as the 252 I had before my large tow behind was too slow to profit. Now I'm looking forward to 100 stumps and before it, I dreaded them lol


----------



## Blakesmaster (Feb 12, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Well seeing since i added the hydraulic down pressure to my chipper it chips as good or better then a new one. You can only feed brush so fast into the chipper. Now when i got 2-3 guys standing around waiting for me to grind a stump for 2 hours, that is costing me money. You work alone most of the time, so for you if it takes you 6 hours to grind a stump no big deal. For me that 6 hours would cost me $400 in wages, workers comp.



Have you considered a high horsepower tow behind? Granted you can't put them everywhere you can the little guys but they are a hell of a lot cheaper, plus you'll still have the junior if you need it. Just a thought.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 12, 2013)

Blakesmaster said:


> Have you considered a high horsepower tow behind? Granted you can't put them everywhere you can the little guys but they are a hell of a lot cheaper, plus you'll still have the junior if you need it. Just a thought.



I have thought about the tow behinds, but I think a self propelled would be better. I don't want to have two Stumpers. I already have enough things to maintain. I have a guy that's gonna buy my junior for $8000 so I want to unload it while I still can get that much on it. I can rent a small machine around here at multiple places if I need to.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Feb 12, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> I have thought about the tow behinds, but I think a self propelled would be better. I don't want to have two Stumpers. I already have enough things to maintain. I have a guy that's gonna buy my junior for $8000 so I want to unload it while I still can get that much on it. I can rent a small machine around here at multiple places if I need to.



I guess I see what you're saying. Stumpers don't require a lot of maintenance though, IMO. Fresh teeth and good grease keeps them going. Most of my big stumps end up being easy access or I take out a fence or whatever to make them easy access. Just tossing out ideas. High horse self propelled grinders ( if you can find them used ) seem to be running at least 30% more than comparable horse tow behinds from what I've found. 15-20K will get you a halfway decent tow behind in the 75 horse category, not so with self propelled.


----------



## treemandan (Feb 12, 2013)

NCTREE said:


> I did two of these last week, it took me six hours to grind them both
> 
> View attachment 278518



No wonder yer crazy.


----------



## treemandan (Feb 12, 2013)

NCTREE said:


> Nah! As much as I would need a machine that big it wouldn't be worth the cost. Plus I think I'd feel like a douchebag pulling up to customers houses with a machine that big.



See what I mean? Yer crazy.


----------



## treemandan (Feb 12, 2013)

Blakesmaster said:


> I guess I see what you're saying. Stumpers don't require a lot of maintenance though, IMO. Fresh teeth and good grease keeps them going. Most of my big stumps end up being easy access or I take out a fence or whatever to make them easy access. Just tossing out ideas. High horse self propelled grinders ( if you can find them used ) seem to be running at least 30% more than comparable horse tow behinds from what I've found. 15-20K will get you a halfway decent tow behind in the 75 horse category, not so with self propelled.



I dunno, it seems to me that stumpers are one of the things that require the most maintenance and repair. It seems that to make any profit you need to buy one that is overkill and get a lot of stumps ground before the bearings blow. 

If you can get a good tow behind for that kind of money then I would go for that and use the mini to push it in when you need to. It's hard to believe they are that cheap compared to 40k for a bigger self propelled. 

Even when using the biggest grinder on the planet is agonizing for the guy who is watching.


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 13, 2013)

treemandan said:


> No wonder yer crazy.



lmao 35 minutes with dull teeth tops :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 13, 2013)

Blakesmaster said:


> I guess I see what you're saying. Stumpers don't require a lot of maintenance though, IMO. Fresh teeth and good grease keeps them going. Most of my big stumps end up being easy access or I take out a fence or whatever to make them easy access. Just tossing out ideas. High horse self propelled grinders ( if you can find them used ) seem to be running at least 30% more than comparable horse tow behinds from what I've found. 15-20K will get you a halfway decent tow behind in the 75 horse category, not so with self propelled.



I found a 2005 Carlton 8018 with 500 hours for $29,000. Thought that was a good deal for a grinder that size


----------



## Blakesmaster (Feb 13, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> I found a 2005 Carlton 8018 with 500 hours for $29,000. Thought that was a good deal for a grinder that size



Yeah, that sounds like a good buy.


----------



## mattfr12 (Feb 13, 2013)

Blakesmaster said:


> Yeah, that sounds like a good buy.



You would get a tow behind? I guess in some places if it was a lot flatter than here they would be ok but I have a lot of stumps to do right now and it would be a nightmare to get to anyone of them with a tow behind. They are way cheaper tho. an 8018 is gonna be pretty bad ass from a little rayco.

It's funny how depending on your area how companies favor different equipment. I'm sure it has things to do with tree size,terrain , and so on. 
But I have personally ( in person) never seen a tree company using a mini, but when you get on here it seems like everyone has them.


----------



## mattfr12 (Feb 13, 2013)

This is pretty comon around here to do stuff like this with grinders ill post some pictures in here of today's hill. But even the track machine at some pointe won't spin or move the tracks due to not being able to put enough power down.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPbznz1A47I&sns=em


----------



## Blakesmaster (Feb 13, 2013)

mattfr12 said:


> You would get a tow behind? I guess in some places if it was a lot flatter than here they would be ok but I have a lot of stumps to do right now and it would be a nightmare to get to anyone of them with a tow behind. They are way cheaper tho. an 8018 is gonna be pretty bad ass from a little rayco.
> 
> It's funny how depending on your area how companies favor different equipment. I'm sure it has things to do with tree size,terrain , and so on.
> But I have personally ( in person) never seen a tree company using a mini, but when you get on here it seems like everyone has them.



It's not that I don't get into stumps on grades like in your video regularly but the majority of my large stumps have access, or I make access. I already have a walk behind stumper that will go everywhere as well as a good ( cheap ) sub with a superjunior for bigger stumps in tight areas. My tow behind is an old 35 horse 630B and it gets used the most. 

I think part of mini's popularity is their price. They are a great entry level loader that also has the benefit of fitting into tight areas. I've worked my mini harder than anyone should the past few years and it only cost $7500 when I bought it. Even if I get a big skidsteer I'll keep the mini around and be happy for it when I need it.

Like this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEpsqUB9WNo


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 13, 2013)

mattfr12 said:


> This is pretty comon around here to do stuff like this with grinders ill post some pictures in here of today's hill. But even the track machine at some pointe won't spin or move the tracks due to not being able to put enough power down.
> 
> Bulldog Tree Care Climbing A Steep Incline With There New 2450xp - YouTube







matt I assure you here is just as hilly and I use a tow behind sc602 for everything . I have had maybe 5 stumps out of 300 I can't reach that I will rent a 252 on. I purchased mine mainly for golf course work and at that I'm twice as fast than any walk behind. 45 to 100 stumps spread out. Of course I can back it blindfolded


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 13, 2013)

Why not forks instead of a grapple for wood , sure seems like wasted weight . And I can lift it higher with the mini


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 13, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> Why not forks instead of a grapple for wood , sure seems like wasted weight . And I can lift it higher with the mini



With my mini, the grapple, and forks weight about the same. I like using the grapple better to move logs because i can squezze them and the log doesnt move around like it does while on the forks. I use the forks when i get a log to large to get into the grapple, if i got them with me. Often, i will just use a chain around the log and lift it with the grapple. Sometimes if the log is to big, i take off the grapple, and chain the log right to the attachment mount.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 13, 2013)

Heading out in 12 hours to head to Georgia to look at / buy that 8018 grinder. 12.5 hour drive.


----------



## NCTREE (Feb 13, 2013)

treemandan said:


> See what I mean? Yer crazy.



i'll take that as a compliment coming from you:cool2:


----------



## mattfr12 (Feb 13, 2013)

From today 10 stumps I have no idea how you would get a tow behind to. My bobcat couldn't pull a trailer up the hills to get behind them. The first hill up into the yard required a come along and that machine is 4x4. Around here I don't think I would do a non 4x4 bucket or stumper anymore.


----------



## mattfr12 (Feb 13, 2013)

ropensaddle said:


> matt I assure you here is just as hilly and I use a tow behind sc602 for everything . I have had maybe 5 stumps out of 300 I can't reach that I will rent a 252 on. I purchased mine mainly for golf course work and at that I'm twice as fast than any walk behind. 45 to 100 stumps spread out. Of course I can back it blindfolded



I know they are fast less components allow for a lot more $$ to go to hp instead of tracks and so on. I personally have never seen a company use one around here.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 15, 2013)

Just got home 29 hours after i left to pick up the grinder. I am very pleased. 

The guys down at Globel Equipment Exports are a great bunch of guys. The grinder was exactly as described, and Randy is very knowledgeable. When I buy my next piece of equipment from them, I know its gonna come as described, and I will just have them ship it to me. I would highly recommend dealing with them if you need any equipment.





Just call me MR. DOUCHEBAG, cause this is going in my custys yards. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## murphy4trees (Feb 15, 2013)

NCTREE said:


> If i had the money to blow on a machine like that I think i'd rather buy a bad ass chipper than waste it on a grinder. I know a chipper will make me a hell a lot more money than a stumpy. I hate grinding stumps, it never seems to have the return worth the time and money spent.


go ahead and INVEST your $ in a chipper, and know that the reason you hate grinding stumps is because you've been using inferior equipment..

I won't buy another grinder less than 90 hp... We've been blowing out stumps in north jersey, maybe 8 days total so far since Sandy.. that saved my arse this winter.. wouldn't have been worth the trouble 60 hp..


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 15, 2013)

What do you guys use for chip screens? I made a tri folding OSB one, but its heavy.


----------



## mattfr12 (Feb 15, 2013)

murphy4trees said:


> go ahead and INVEST your $ in a chipper, and know that the reason you hate grinding stumps is because you've been using inferior equipment..
> 
> I won't buy another grinder less than 90 hp... We've been blowing out stumps in north jersey, maybe 8 days total so far since Sandy.. that saved my arse this winter.. wouldn't have been worth the trouble 60 hp..



I must say it is alot more fun to do stumps with big machines. The little ones you need like a radio and a lawn chair because you know its gonna be a while.


----------



## mattfr12 (Feb 15, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Just got home 29 hours after i left to pick up the grinder. I am very pleased.
> 
> The guys down at Globel Equipment Exports are a great bunch of guys. The grinder was exactly as described, and Randy is very knowledgeable. When I buy my next piece of equipment from them, I know its gonna come as described, and I will just have them ship it to me. I would highly recommend dealing with them if you need any equipment.
> 
> ...



Looks to be in good shape. Might as well sell the Rayco now for sure your never gonna wanna touch something like that again after using that.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Feb 15, 2013)

2Tree, that thing sure sets you apart from 90% of the rest.


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 15, 2013)

murphy4trees said:


> go ahead and INVEST your $ in a chipper, and know that the reason you hate grinding stumps is because you've been using inferior equipment..
> 
> I won't buy another grinder less than 90 hp... We've been blowing out stumps in north jersey, maybe 8 days total so far since Sandy.. that saved my arse this winter.. wouldn't have been worth the trouble 60 hp..



Well mine is 60 hp but it eats em up my best day was 127 stumps ranging from 50" to around 10" meaning mixed but most were around 24"' anyway what I'm saying is I would grind a few states away if project was large enough! Maybe its the fact mine is shaft drive but I ground ten stumps today in less than 1.5 hrs that 4 of them were 50" at ground level and my teeth were a bit dull at that!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 16, 2013)

mattfr12 said:


> Looks to be in good shape. Might as well sell the Rayco now for sure your never gonna wanna touch something like that again after using that.



I have been thinking about keeping it, for the real little stumps. Its paid off, so its not costing me anything. IDK what I am going to do.


----------



## luckydad (Feb 16, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> I have been thinking about keeping it, for the real little stumps. Its paid off, so its not costing me anything. IDK what I am going to do.



Your on the right Trac now. You can always let it go later on if you never use it. We have a chipper in the shed that I know hasn't been used in over 3 years, but it's there if we need it.


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 16, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> I have been thinking about keeping it, for the real little stumps. Its paid off, so its not costing me anything. IDK what I am going to do.



Congrats on your new stumper now put some scratches on it


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 16, 2013)

ropensaddle said:


> Congrats on your new stumper now put some scratches on it



Already got a job grinding a 5' ash stump.


----------



## OLD OAK (Feb 16, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> I have been thinking about keeping it, for the real little stumps. Its paid off, so its not costing me anything. IDK what I am going to do.



I would hold on to it, You might need it to get into someones little backyard gate or something like that. The day after you sell it you will need it.


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 17, 2013)

NCTREE said:


> I already have a good chipper.
> 
> I guess you guys get a lot more stumps than me, the majority of stumps I do get are usually under 25". I need to fit in tight spaces too I've had to take the outer wheels off my stump a dozen times or more this year, I just can't see spending 50k on a stump grinder and expect to make some kind of big profit off it. Although I guess if I lived with my parents and didn't have a mortgage I could afford a 30k stump grinder. To each his own.



If that is the case then your better off with what you have.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Feb 17, 2013)

2Tree, I saw your stump vid. All I can say is "Like a Wizard." The remote control looks smart on clients' properties. Now all you need is a blade to push over the pile you're leaving behind.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 18, 2013)

ForTheArborist said:


> 2Tree, I saw your stump vid. All I can say is "Like a Wizard." The remote control looks smart on clients' properties. Now all you need is a blade to push over the pile you're leaving behind.



It has a push blade on it. Wish it went down a little bit more, but i guess its not a dozer. I will most likely take my mini along on most stump jobs anyway.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 18, 2013)

I am an excellent judge of character , huh 2 tree! Hate to say it LOL . :hmm3grin2orange:


----------

